# 942 Upgrade



## guillenrocks (Sep 5, 2006)

I dug out my receipt the other day to see how much I paid for my 942 two years ago when I first signed up for DISH. $450. Nobody at that time told me about the impending move to MPEG-4. Given that the MPEG-2 HD channels are continuing to fade away, doesn't it seem like DISH should give us some sort of rebate on upgrading to a 622 or 722 when we trade in our OWNED 942s or 921s?


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Yes, you can get 622 for $50 after credits, or a 722 for $100 after credits. As with all technology, you pay big $ to be on the forefront. I'm sure the computer you are reading this on was quite valuable in it's day. 

I spoke to retention today, and they offered a 722 for $50 after credits. Giddyup. Install is Monday - Now I can take that POS cable box back to TW. Since I only have one TV, there is no lease fee on the 722, 18 month committment, 6 months free HD. With the 18 month committment, you just have to remain a Dish customer, you can drop the HD (just pay $6 for HD access), and drop to the family pack to fulfill the committment. After seeing the cable side, I don't mind staying with Dish - especially with a $50 722!!!!!! SWEEEEEET!


----------



## guillenrocks (Sep 5, 2006)

Again, I am talking about OWNED 942s. Not leased ones. I was sold one at $450, not knowing it would be outdated in two years.


----------



## DishNet_Fan (Oct 14, 2003)

I was sold a 720p LCD tv a few years ago and nobody told me that they would be selling 1080p's for the same price a few years later....

I was sold a computer with a 60gb hd and 512 mb ram a few years ago and nobody told me that they would now be selling 320 gb/2 gb systems for the same price a few years later....

It's called depreciation and advancement in technology. I understand your frustration bro, but that's just the way of the world.....


----------



## guillenrocks (Sep 5, 2006)

Your 720p TV will still work now. So will your slower processor computer. That is much different than selling a product, and then taking programming away two years later with the migration to MPEG-4. So don't lecture me on the ways of the world.....bro.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

guillenrocks said:


> Your 720p TV will still work now. So will your slower processor computer. That is much different than selling a product, and then taking programming away two years later with the migration to MPEG-4. So don't lecture me on the ways of the world.....bro.


And your 942 still works too (as is my 921)!

No programming is being taken away. Every HDTV channel that was available before the MPEG4 migration is still MPEG2. As long as you subscribed to the old HD pack you are grandfathered. The only ones who can complain are those of us (including me) who purchased an HD box before getting an HDTV set to "future proof" our set-ups. We are not grandfathered (unless any of us (I didn't) subscribed to the old $9.95 HD pack). Since that old HD pack included mostly the same channels we were already getting in SD it was not worth paying extra until an HD set was bought.

BTW: Rumor has it that even some of the newer HD channels are actually MPEG2. Evidently there is some technical problem with MPEG4.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

So you are still getting all the VOOM channels?


----------



## guillenrocks (Sep 5, 2006)

My VOOM channels are gone. Which is exactly my point. Look, all I am asking for is some sort of credit for my 942 to trade in for a 622. Some recognition that I paid a pretty penny for it just two years ago.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

What did Dish offer? If they offer you a free 622 (after credits), there's no need to feel slighted. They even drop the lease fee for the first unit. It's technology, you have to figure there is built in obsolesense in EVERYTHING.


----------



## PeteSJCA (Jan 5, 2005)

Howdy, I upgraded from a 942 to a 722 about 6 weeks ago, i paid them 199 dollars, and i'm getting 220 dollars in credits over the next 6 months, I've been a dish customer for almost 10 years, maybe if you threaten to switch to D or cable they'll give you a better deal, I also got them to waive the activation fee to use of my new external hard drive.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice job Pete! I thought I did OK with a $50 722. I didn't think to ask about the hard drive activation.


----------



## guillenrocks (Sep 5, 2006)

I believe you are talking about the lease upgrade. I own my 942, and they aren't offering me anything for a trade-in.


----------

